# Sexes of these cockatiels?



## elenafan23 (Aug 16, 2009)

Are these Baby cockatiels males?
I know they are but need other opinions. 
2 are 3 months old and one is 6.


----------



## birdlover4life (Mar 6, 2010)

They are too young to tell, they havent molted yet.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Its very hard to tell and very confusing
Here is my lucky who is 7 months old and still going through her moult







she is getting more yellow on the face but she acts nothing like cookie at all
as cookie is male and he whistles quite alot
I did get told that she was male when i first got her but all the signs are telling me she is female


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

I'm assuming the older one is the one with the more yellow. It appears that one is a male as it looks like the yellow mask is beginning to come in. The other is too young to sex..
I know there is something you can look at with the wing spots, but i'm not 100% sure how thats done.


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

lperry82- If lucky is getting more yellow, she IS a male. Some males are a bit quieter. i noticed that all my males aren't as equally noisy. I have two older males (10yr and 5yr) that rarely whistle and a 2yr who always whistles. When I had more males, it was always one male that sang more than everyone else.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Cheryl said:


> I'm assuming the older one is the one with the more yellow. It appears that one is a male as it looks like the yellow mask is beginning to come in. The other is too young to sex..
> I know there is something you can look at with the wing spots, but i'm not 100% sure how thats done.


Iv kept this pic


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

The wing pix shown in the previous posting is of a young male, (if under 6 months) OR a mature female if over 12 months.

If a male, at 4-6 months old the face will start to molt in yellow feathers in patches. You will also notice solid colored feathers replacing the barring on the rump and lower body.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Cheryl said:


> lperry82- If lucky is getting more yellow, she IS a male. Some males are a bit quieter. i noticed that all my males aren't as equally noisy. I have two older males (10yr and 5yr) that rarely whistle and a 2yr who always whistles. When I had more males, it was always one male that sang more than everyone else.


Lucky sounds like a squeal when she tries to talk, do males do that aswell


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

*Thankyou srtiels after seeing the pic i noticed a new feather coming in*









*Luckys face*

















*I will keep an eye on the new feather*


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Lucky appears to be a female. I have a female named Wasp that has alot of yellow on her face too.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Lucky will have more tail feathers coming in now as i accidently pulled her tail out while she flew away while i was calming her down, all because of a rug


----------



## SteveandRonnie (Jul 17, 2010)

impossible to tell what sexes they are because at that age they all resemble hens.


----------

